# Looking for Teriyaki Beef Jerky recipe / process



## petehalsted (Feb 20, 2018)

RV will be in "travel mode" much of April. So I am starting to get prepped for the trip, along will filling freezers will ready made meals, I also want some quick protein snacks.

For myself, I am going to do some of Bear's snack sticks. But momma likes Teriyaki Beef Jerky, she likes the Old Trapper brand from Wally World, it is on the softer/tender side versus the super dry jerky style.

Have MES 30 and AMNPS

So anyone got a decent process that they think will achieve something close to that? I will have Tender Quick on hand (for the snack sticks) but can also get Cure #1 or #2 if needed. One of the keys to the process for me will be time in the fridge, I have "lots" of freezer space, at least by RV standards, but fridge space is limited, so I can't devote several days to a 2 gallon tub of meat soaking in brine/cure. Overnight to 24 hours is much better.

Thanks for any recommendations, definitely want to try to make something that is healthier and cheaper than $11 for 10oz!


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 20, 2018)

Can't help with the recipes, but for curing I use a good quality cooler with ice jugs along with a thermometer to keep track of temps. put meat in Ziploc bags and put temp probe between it and side of cooler, (a little vinyl tubing over the probe will help prevent punctures.

Barry.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 20, 2018)

The following recipe is what I've been using for years. If you add some pineapple juice or other sweetener, and maybe a little ginger, you could convert it to teriyaki. If you do that, you'd probably want to remove some or all of the hot stuff. I have included the amounts for both a full and ¼ recipe. I usually only make the ¼ recipe as it fills up two of the four shelves in my MES 30, and provides the two of us with snacks for several weeks.

------------
*Beef Jerky*​
This is for ten pounds of ¼"-thick sliced beef. Use London broil, top round, or flank steak. Must be lean. Use the "¼ recipe" for 1½ - 2 pounds.

*Full      ¼ Recipe *
1 cup     ¼ cup   soy sauce
1 cup     ¼ cup   Worcestershire sauce
¼ cup        1T   tabasco
3T          2¼t   kosher salt
1T           ¾t   onion powder
1T           ¾t   garlic powder
1T           ¾t   black pepper, ground to taste
1T           ¾t   garam masala (optional – I don’t use)
2t           ¼t   InstaCure (optional – I don’t use)
½ cup        2T   Jack Daniels (optional)

Marinade for 24 hours, overhauling a couple of times. Smoke at 140º-160º for one hour, then lower smoker to 120º and smoke for another hour. Finish in convection oven, set to lowest level (140º) for 4-10 hours, until reasonably dry, or use a dehydrator, if you have one.

Don’t slice too thin: 4th mark on Chef’s Choice 615 slicer. If sliced too thin, and then marinated overnight, it falls apart.
-----------


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank Barry, Cooler is good tip I had not thought about it. 

John thanks for the starter recipe. Would definitely have to lighten the pepper for Momma but that looks like a good starting point. 

How well do you like you slicer? I made a post today asking about slicers, that is next on my list. Just got to figure out what in the RV can get tossed, hmmm she sure seems to have a lot of shoes LOL


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 20, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> How well do you like you slicer? I made a post today asking about slicers, that is next on my list. Just got to figure out what in the RV can get tossed, hmmm she sure seems to have a lot of shoes LOL


I really like my Chef's Choice 615. There are dozens of posts about this model here in these forums, so you should be able to get lots of advice just by searching for "615" and then reading those old posts. It obviously would not be the choice if you are needing to cut dozens of pounds of meat at one time, or are using it every day. Also, if you have really huge pieces of meat (like a very large ham), this is too small.

However, it works perfectly for me. I slice tri-tip, cheese, vegetables, raw meat for jerky, chicken and turkey breasts, small hams (wonderful deli slices), and more.

Here are some of the slicer posts in this forum that I've posted in. The first one is a review of the 615, the slicer I own:

Meat Slicer (review)

Whats a good slicer?

Slicer: Chef's Choice 610 vs. 615

Of course if space is at a premium (which it must be in an RV), then the advice of just using a sharp knife is probably quite good.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 21, 2018)

Here is a recipe I that I have and look forward to making when I make my first batch of teriyaki jerky

It is for 5lbs of jerky

*READY IN:*
6hrs 20mins
*YIELD:*
beef flank steak (or cut of your choice, just ensure you trim the fat)

2 cups Worcestershire sauce

1 1⁄2 cups teriyaki sauce

3 teaspoons liquid smoke

1 cup soy sauce

4 teaspoons onion powder

2 teaspoons garlic powder

1 teaspoon cayenne powder

4 teaspoons black pepper

1 tablespoon sea salt

1 1⁄4 tablespoons red pepper flakes

4 tablespoons brown sugar

2 tablespoons honey

1 tablespoon maple syrup

3 bamboo skewers

aluminum foil



Advertisement
*Directions*

Flash freeze beef for 20 minutes on cookie sheet during ingredient mixture.
Mix ingredients in extra large bowl with whisk until completely blended.
If beef is more than one inch thick, slice across to create equal thickness.
Cut beef between 1/8 - 1/ 4 inch thick slices, in addition to trimming as much fat off the meat as possible.
Incorporate beef into ingredients to cover.
Marinate beef overnight.
Pat dry beef slices and skewer beef onto bamboo, ensuring small space between slices for thorough dryness and leaving one inch on each end.
Hang beef skewers across oven rack so beef hangs freely.
Cover entire oven rack with skewers of meat.
Place aluminum foil on oven rack #2 at very bottom of oven to help catch drippings.
Set oven to lowest temperature (170 degrees in my case) and leave door ajar on hinge, letting beef sit for approximately 5-6 hours or until dry.
Check beef a few times throughout to ensure it is not actually baking, but simply drying out.
Once finished,
Let beef skewers rest for 10 minutes after drying, and then remove skewers from oven rack and let sit on tray until cool.
Remove beef strips from skewers and store them in an airtight container.


If anyone makes this before I do. Let us know what you think of it.


----------

